# Betta Of The Month?



## Artemis (Mar 9, 2013)

So on the main forum page there is the betta photo of the month and I want to enter. It says 2 days left but when I click on the link, it pops up nothing. Help?


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Same here, it didn't announce last winner either, something must be wrong with it.


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 30, 2012)

I entered my photo in the tropicalfishkeeping side of the site instead - hopefully the betta fish one will start working soon!


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

The TFK contest is working, enter your photo there:



http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/


----------

